# rats as pets



## dale1988 (Mar 25, 2011)

just wondering how many of you guys actually keep rats as pets being into reptile that obviously eat them lol?


----------



## Serpentess (Mar 25, 2011)

Rats are great pets. Curious, fairly easy to train and I guess you could say "cute and fluffy".


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 25, 2011)

what do you mean by train like train them to do what?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 25, 2011)

I have 2 rats as pets, they are very intelligent, my male rat is actually probably my favourite pet


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2011)

I have pet rats, quite a few actually
This is Hermione and Hairy Plopper















This one is Princess Muffintop


----------



## Serpentess (Mar 25, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> what do you mean by train like train them to do what?


 You can train them to come to their name, train them to use a litter box, train them to play ratty basketball. All sorts of things. Very intelligent critters.


Haha, cute photos Geckoman. Love the last one especially.


----------



## Rattler (Mar 26, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> I have pet rats, quite a few actually
> This is Hermione and Hairy Plopper


 Those fotos are so cute!
the look nice and clean too...do you wash them?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 26, 2011)

hibern8 said:


> Those fotos are so cute!
> the look nice and clean too...do you wash them?


 No, they are like cats, they clean them selves


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 26, 2011)

hmmm i just found a rat forum lol was also wondering i got told that mice arent really a pet to handle do any of you keep mice?


----------



## Serpentess (Mar 26, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> hmmm i just found a rat forum lol was also wondering i got told that mice arent really a pet to handle do any of you keep mice?


 I used to keep mice. Not anymore though. They can be pretty alright as pets but unlike rats they poop everywhere!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 26, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> hmmm i just found a rat forum lol was also wondering i got told that mice arent really a pet to handle do any of you keep mice?


 Nah they are hard to tame and cant be trained like rats.
Rats can be trained to use litter trays amongst other things
And yes, mice poop everywhere, rats on the other hand when tame wont, none of my rats have pooped on me, but plenty of untamed ones Iv handled at pet shops have


----------



## lace90 (Mar 26, 2011)

Pet rats are the best!!!


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 26, 2011)

ok and how would you go about training to do all this stuff sorry if its a stupid question ive never really known before that you could train rats also only asked about mice as i love the brindel coloured ones absolutely awesome colour


----------



## Serpentess (Mar 26, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> ok and how would you go about training to do all this stuff sorry if its a stupid question ive never really known before that you could train rats also only asked about mice as i love the brindel coloured ones absolutely awesome colour


 Training for tricks and such can be done with treats (I'm sure you'll be able to find step by step instructions on the net). To litter train them just pick up their poop from their bedding and put it into the litter tray (the litter tray must use different substrate than the bedding).

I once bred in the brindle (or as I called it "Tiger") coat in mice from a orange & white male with a white and blue/grey female. Was a nice surprise when the babies developed stripes. Haha.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaeleb and Zeke


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 26, 2011)

haha thats so cute

do any of you use wood shavings i have had ppl tell me not to and others say theres nothing wrong with it


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 26, 2011)

I use shredded paper, I keep meaning to buy a paper shredder to shred junk mail. Wood shavings can give them respiratory disease.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 26, 2011)

Breeders choice is what I use, seems to be the best option in terms of health, also great at reducing smell


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 26, 2011)

how so and is it proven the stuffi have has picks of rats on it so dont understand how it could its dust extracted and triple screened

what the breeders choice worth mate? and do you find it as a issue using the wood shavings?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 26, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> how so and is it proven the stuffi have has picks of rats on it so dont understand how it could its dust extracted and triple screened
> 
> what the breeders choice worth mate? and do you find it as a issue using the wood shavings?


Thats probably ok then, lots of pet shops just get normal wood shavings and bag it up. My male rat has run of the room and a litter tray and the female only goes in one small tray in her cage so they are both pretty easy to keep clean. She does wee all over her bed though and she likes sleeping on material so I buy old baby blankets from op shops and cut them up for her.


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 26, 2011)

lol any of you just use tub enclosures?


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 26, 2011)

I used to have rats as pets, and they were great. Some of them lick you, and they love to climb around on your shoulders and play with your hair. I'll always remember when I was in primary school, I had a rat names Sam, and he lived in a cage with my mother's rat whose name was Reggie. They had their own little igloos they lived in, and one day my mother gave them an apple core each. Reggie ran to Sam igloo, shoved the apple core in Sam's face as if to say 'I have this and you don't' and ran away. :lol:

I had more rats a few years ago, they were always very friendly, every time someone walked into the room they'd jump up on the side of the cage and want to come out. As soon as the door was opened they'd run to greet the person. When my Grandmother was still alive she didn't like rats. My mother had Reggie out one day and my Grandmother said "I don't know how you can have that thing running around all over you". She then put her thumb up to the rat, and he wrapped his little paws around it and licked her. She was immediately won over, and from then on when she came around if the rat wasn't out she'd go and get him 

They eat anything, and our rats knew the sound of chip packets and would get very excited about it! I loved watching them clean themselves, it was so cute!


----------



## Serpentess (Mar 26, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> lol any of you just use tub enclosures?


 I do. The rats get treated like pets, but they're for breeding snake food. They still get treats, they still get to come out and run around on the couches and have rides on our shoulders, etc, etc.

Previous rats were in a 5ft display tank with 2 shelves.


----------



## wranga (Mar 26, 2011)

all my rats are pets. i just dont get attached to them as they end up as snake food


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 26, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> I used to have rats as pets, and they were great. Some of them lick you, and they love to climb around on your shoulders and play with your hair. I'll always remember when I was in primary school, I had a rat names Sam, and he lived in a cage with my mother's rat whose name was Reggie. They had their own little igloos they lived in, and one day my mother gave them an apple core each. Reggie ran to Sam igloo, shoved the apple core in Sam's face as if to say 'I have this and you don't' and ran away. :lol:
> 
> I had more rats a few years ago, they were always very friendly, every time someone walked into the room they'd jump up on the side of the cage and want to come out. As soon as the door was opened they'd run to greet the person. When my Grandmother was still alive she didn't like rats. My mother had Reggie out one day and my Grandmother said "I don't know how you can have that thing running around all over you". She then put her thumb up to the rat, and he wrapped his little paws around it and licked her. She was immediately won over, and from then on when she came around if the rat wasn't out she'd go and get him
> 
> They eat anything, and our rats knew the sound of chip packets and would get very excited about it! I loved watching them clean themselves, it was so cute!



My rat licks me, he is a total sook as well.


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 26, 2011)

lol i want to know if this rumour about wood shavings being bad for there breathing is true or not

can anyone shed some light on the rumour?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 26, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> lol i want to know if this rumour about wood shavings being bad for there breathing is true or not
> 
> can anyone shed some light on the rumour?



Mine were kept on normal wood shavings at the pet shop I bought them from and they both had respiratory infections when they came home. My boys lungs are really weak from it and he gets them all the time now, as soon as the weather gets too cold etc.


----------



## dkae1986 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well I have jsut switch to shavings which are meant to be dust extracted ect from shredded newspaper. With the shavings it is alot easier to clean out the tubs but I am noticing sneezing from my rats so am definatly looking at switching back. May try breeders choice will have to look at it.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 26, 2011)

dkae1986 said:


> Well I have jsut switch to shavings which are meant to be dust extracted ect from shredded newspaper. With the shavings it is alot easier to clean out the tubs but I am noticing sneezing from my rats so am definatly looking at switching back. May try breeders choice will have to look at it.


 Well if there from newspaper they are not wood shavings.


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 26, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Well if there from newspaper they are not wood shavings.


 what do you mean?


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Mar 26, 2011)

i have about 8 pet rats then some feeders and others i sell

- as for the topic of bedding i currently use weaten chaff which is ok but smells pretty quickly shaveings are ment to be bad for ther emyco havnt seen the dust extracted shaveings around here but have hurd of them.
have been told breeders choice pellets is awsome to use and will be trying that in my tubs/cage next


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 26, 2011)

This is my big boy ratty


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 26, 2011)

Here is an article about rats and wood shavings:
the Rat Report

I found it via this site:
South Australian Rat Owner's Network


----------



## neo1530 (Mar 26, 2011)

here are a few pics of one of our rats, named panda.

jason


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 26, 2011)

Charlie and Bruce were my babies, had them both for about 3 years. Now respectfully buried in my garden. Bruce used to love nest building from the shredded newspaper, Charlie was the lazy one and let Bruce do all the work. Bruce got macro and was the first to die :-( They had a lovely 2 storey home, they lived mostly upstairs and had their "bathroom" downstairs. They loved cuddles and I made them all sorts of puzzle toys and and mazes, and they loved sleeping in their hammock. I had them before I got my snake, they were gorgeous pets.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think rats are more interactive pets than snakes that's for sure - placid snakes that don't bite, that is - "interactive" snakes have a penchant for biting. In a nutshell rats are better pets than even the most placid of snakes, and MUCH better than snakes that love to draw blood.

Still, I have a weakness for certain womas, specifically nice red RHD womas. It's a toss up between RHD womas, rats, and rainbow lorikeets. All have their pros and cons. Rats don't live that long, snakes generally think you're just a tree unless you smell like food, and lorikeets seem to have a habit of crapping all over you. My oh my, the funny ways of this big wide world!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 26, 2011)

Depends on the rats Ben, the one I got of you crapped all over me and bit me many times.
However this is the first rat I've owned that has acted that way, the other have never pood nor bitten me, I think it comes down how they have been treated...


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kenshin said:


> people think rats make great pets however if it wasent for the fact my snake food bill was so massive i would not have rats at all


 im the same , im not a fan or rats or mice [ not scared of them ] just dont like them much - by no means the rats are neglected they have a air con for summer and iv just finished the wood stove for winter heating in there shed .


----------



## bredli_python (Mar 26, 2011)

what do youse think of rats being pets for a 3-4 year old child? cause my mum brought my neice a 10 week old baby rat from a friend of hers the rat will be 11-12 weeks or something when my neice gets it... its ment to be really friendly and was the most often held by other kids where mum got it from..

my neice did have a pet adult mouse which my sister got from the pet shop but it didnt last long lol my neice was a bit rough with it and over-loving and it kinda go swished... 



and for the record... my bredli is 1yo this week (i think about that) im saying this week cause he was ment to be 3 months old when i got him and its 3months before i got him a year ago... so ive now had him 9 months and hes doing really really well... feeding and shedding regularly... very friendly... loves being held even by my 3-4 year old neice who can at times be a lil rough with him but shes getting better but hes never attempted to bite or strike at her... hes soo good...

oh n how do u go about breeding rats to feed to bredli's etc? is it easy? is it cheaper then buying frozen rats from the pet shop? im paying $20 for a pack of 5 rats the size of an adult mouse the velvet rats and im feeding my bredli weekly... is it worth breeding them just for 1 snake?

just thought while we're on the topic id ask...


----------



## benjamind2010 (Mar 26, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Depends on the rats Ben, the one I got of you crapped all over me and bit me many times.
> However this is the first rat I've owned that has acted that way, the other have never pood nor bitten me, I think it comes down how they have been treated...


 
This rat was very skittish and crapped all over me too, so I'm not sure what caused her to behave like this. It could have been anything really and right now it's all just guessing. The babies I got from you are all very well behaved, and I haven't had a single poo on me 

I'm looking forward to breeding some self and berk blues this year. I'm looking at getting a self black rat to mate my blue hooded with.



bredli_python said:


> im paying $20 for a pack of 5 rats the size of an adult mouse the velvet rats...


 
Not too bad, but I think that is still a bit too expensive. I think $3/velvet rat is a more reasonable price.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't think any 3 - 4 yr old child should have a small delicate pet.....they don't understand (in my opinion) how to be gentle enough with the animals. They tend to "squish" things.....


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Mar 26, 2011)

agreed with grannie i have a 2yr old daughter and my 4ft jungle is great with her as is my 1yr old tom cat ect ect she also plays rats while i clean the tubs out she can be a little rough at times due to being over excited during those times i just make her watch however i think hardier animals are better suited to 3/4yr old kids like cats and dogs they can handle the much rougher playtime easier and let the kid know when they have had enough with just a growl or hiss before walking away,
rats and mice on the otehr hand dont have any such choice lol


----------



## maxPOWERS (Mar 26, 2011)

anyone in sydney wanna sell me a pair for pets and breeding.
im in sydney
ive got evrything i need except the rats lol
actually have had lots of trouble gettin any.
dont wanna treck to far.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 26, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## Tikanderoga (Mar 27, 2011)

We keep rats for pets - 2 male rats, Ben and Sam. They father all the little offspring for my snakes.


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 27, 2011)

One of my females gave birth to her first litter last night. It really makes the morning when you can go out and see a brand new litter and a healthy mum.


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 27, 2011)

just wondering if anyone is selling any in ipswich i have gone looking and am having trouble finding any mice or snakes at pet shops


----------



## Mace699 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Dale,

Mate im in the southside of brisbane and have a few juvenile rats available if you wanted one. PM for Details


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 27, 2011)

anyone else with live rats or knows of someone would be a great help to me cheers


----------



## maxPOWERS (Mar 27, 2011)

lol me too but in sydney..
have looked around heeps.
if anyone can spare a pair from the snakes in sydney for pickup around the 12th of april that would be auwsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a couple of rats to keep as pets. My question is, would it be suitable for a cage to be kept in a garden shed?
In addition, whilst I only have two snakes (a Stimson Python and Jungle Python), would the extra overhead be worth it to breed them?

I was thinking of housing two females together, and two males in another cage.. Introduce them to breed them.


----------



## maxPOWERS (Mar 27, 2011)

from what ive heard u can keep the together except when the female is pregnant and looking after young.
otherwise game on.
and from what ive heard its dead easy to get rates to mate
but im sure dimming the lights and puttin some barry white on wont hurt.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 27, 2011)

aww these photos are cute. Wish i could have a pet rat. Are they similar to mice in that males should be housed on their own and tend to smell a bit as they spray? and that females are best in pairs or trios?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 27, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> aww these photos are cute. Wish i could have a pet rat. Are they similar to mice in that males should be housed on their own and tend to smell a bit as they spray? and that females are best in pairs or trios?


 I got a male and a female together and the female tried to kill the male, haha, so $100 odd dollars later on another cage. Now the male has free range and uses his cage for eating and sometimes sleeping, and the female lives in a palace with a lounge (jewellery box from the reject shop) and everything. I think if they are introduced young males are ok together and females are usually good together.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------



## Serpentess (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's a couple of rats I've had. These particular ratties grew old. They were euth'd to end their suffering.
That's the worst thing about having rats as pets... they don't live for long.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 28, 2011)

chantelle_savage said:


> Here's a couple of rats I've had. These particular ratties grew old and were euth'd.
> That's the worst thing about having rats as pets... they don't live for long.


I agree, I'm going to be cut when mine die.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 28, 2011)

really? how long do they live for?? are mice worse??


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 28, 2011)

3-5 years, mice 1-2 years


----------



## Indysmum (Apr 2, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> 3-5 years, mice 1-2 years


Not to correct, but from my experiences your lucky if your rat lives to 3yo. It would be exceptional to live beyond this age. I would say average 2-3years if no health problems. Mice and rats, totally different. Unlike mice, rats do not smell as much. Ofcourse any animals poop will smell if you dont clean cages. The rat themself doesnt have much smell and they are forever cleaning themselves, so aslong as you keep cage cleaned and use something like breeders choice litter there would be very little aroma.
My kids have been around rats from young age, I would say they are the best small animal pet HOWEVER any young child should be supervised for the poor animals sake. Even with my kids being used to ratties I had an incident with my son stripping one the male rats tail (BIG ouchies!!) It can happen even under watchful eyes. Kids can be evil with animals, they are just plush toys to their tiny brains. 
*forget whos pic was posted, just wanted recommend to cover the wire base, or remove it and just use the plastic as base. The wire bases arent good for their feet. Plus easier to clean that yuckies stuck in wire lol


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 2, 2011)

Indysmum said:


> Not to correct, but from my experiences your lucky if your rat lives to 3yo. It would be exceptional to live beyond this age. I would say average 2-3years if no health problems. Mice and rats, totally different. Unlike mice, rats do not smell as much. Ofcourse any animals poop will smell if you dont clean cages. The rat themself doesnt have much smell and they are forever cleaning themselves, so aslong as you keep cage cleaned and use something like breeders choice litter there would be very little aroma.
> My kids have been around rats from young age, I would say they are the best small animal pet HOWEVER any young child should be supervised for the poor animals sake. Even with my kids being used to ratties I had an incident with my son stripping one the male rats tail (BIG ouchies!!) It can happen even under watchful eyes. Kids can be evil with animals, they are just plush toys to their tiny brains.
> *forget whos pic was posted, just wanted recommend to cover the wire base, or remove it and just use the plastic as base. The wire bases arent good for their feet. Plus easier to clean that yuckies stuck in wire lol


My ex's family have had rats all there lives and only ever lost one to a tumor under the age of 4 and have had a couple live to 5.


----------



## Indysmum (Apr 2, 2011)

I have never owned mice, but recently spent time with breeder and beutiful bunch of mice. They were lovely, very friendly. But even the breeder made confirmation of the amount of poop and smell. My conclusion is theyd still be good pet, just not as clever and alot more cleaning! Oh and seems to be alot more variety in mice, we are little more limited in variety with rats in AU. Still plenty of lovely markings and new ones slowly popping up.

*to kaotikjezta-* wow thats extremely lucky to live that long. Were their rats from same line? do they breed? Love to hear more, as my own and most other rat owner/breeders would probably like to hear about this. Maybe they have discovered something and dont realise it lol


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting a couple of female rats as pets, then eventually breed them. I only have two snakes to feed (Stimson python and Jungle python). Would it still be worth the effort considering I'd like to keep a couple as pets?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 3, 2011)

Indysmum said:


> I have never owned mice, but recently spent time with breeder and beutiful bunch of mice. They were lovely, very friendly. But even the breeder made confirmation of the amount of poop and smell. My conclusion is theyd still be good pet, just not as clever and alot more cleaning! Oh and seems to be alot more variety in mice, we are little more limited in variety with rats in AU. Still plenty of lovely markings and new ones slowly popping up.
> 
> *to kaotikjezta-* wow thats extremely lucky to live that long. Were their rats from same line? do they breed? Love to hear more, as my own and most other rat owner/breeders would probably like to hear about this. Maybe they have discovered something and dont realise it lol



No all different random breeders, they never bred any as they usually only kept one at a time. As for why they are that long lived I don't know, maybe their diet. They fed very little commercial food, mainly fresh fruit and veges with occasional treats and rat mix as a bit of a there if you want it kind of approach. I do the same with mine but my boy has a respiratory infection he can't shake so I am very worried about him. They are from Sydney and they said none of their rats have ever had respiratory problems so I am thinking maybe it is the Melbourne cold that does it as a lot of rat owners I know here have problems.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 3, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> No all different random breeders, they never bred any as they usually only kept one at a time. As for why they are that long lived I don't know, maybe their diet. They fed very little commercial food, mainly fresh fruit and veges with occasional treats and rat mix as a bit of a there if you want it kind of approach. I do the same with mine but my boy has a respiratory infection he can't shake so I am very worried about him. They are from Sydney and they said none of their rats have ever had respiratory problems so I am thinking maybe it is the Melbourne cold that does it as a lot of rat owners I know here have problems.


 I would be wary of a rat breeder that claims none of their rats have ever had any respiratory issues


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 3, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> I would be wary of a rat breeder that claims none of their rats have ever had any respiratory issues


 I didn't say a rat breeder, I said none of my ex's familys rats ever had one.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 3, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I didn't say a rat breeder, I said none of my ex's familys rats ever had one.


 Ok sorry my bad, yeah all rats unless they come from sterile lab type conditions carry Myco, it usually lays dormant but can flare up in extreme temperatures, or sometimes for no apparent reason


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 3, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Ok sorry my bad, yeah all rats unless they come from sterile lab type conditions carry Myco, it usually lays dormant but can flare up in extreme temperatures, or sometimes for no apparent reason


 Apparently, or I have read, but don't quote me on this, they carry it because all pet lines came from labs where they were experimented on with various diseases etc so now they carry the diseases in there genes, same is apparently true of why pet rats get tumors.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 3, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Apparently, or I have read, but don't quote me on this, they carry it because all pet lines came from labs where they were experimented on with various diseases etc so now they carry the diseases in there genes, same is apparently true of why pet rats get tumors.


Its not a genetic disease


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 3, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Its not a genetic disease


 OK, I said don't quote me on it, but they do obviously carry it from somewhere


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 3, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> OK, I said don't quote me on it, but they do obviously carry it from somewhere


 Yeah I know what your saying.
Myco is passed on from mother to pup, you can break this link as its not passed on in utero but its not easy and requires extremely strict quarantine procedures.
Breeders find it easier to breed their stock to have high immune systems as it would be near impossible to beat it without lab testing and conditions


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 3, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Yeah I know what your saying.
> Myco is passed on from mother to pup, you can break this link as its not passed on in utero but its not easy and requires extremely strict quarantine procedures.
> Breeders find it easier to breed their stock to have high immune systems as it would be near impossible to beat it without lab testing and conditions


Yes I'm really worried about my little guy, he starts to get better then the weather changes and bam, he's bad again.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 3, 2011)

You can try giving an him antibiotic called Baytril when he gets really bad (porpyhrin coming from eyes and nose, rattling noise when breathing), they seem to respond well


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 5, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how early you can sex rat pups, please.

I have a litter of 8 and three look like they are going to be champagne colored and I want to keep them if they are females.
They were born on the March the 8th.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 5, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> You can try giving an him antibiotic called Baytril when he gets really bad (porpyhrin coming from eyes and nose, rattling noise when breathing), they seem to respond well


 He hasn't got any discharge yet but his breathing gets pretty bad. He's on tetracycline but it doesn't seem to do much.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> Can anyone tell me how early you can sex rat pups, please.
> 
> I have a litter of 8 and three look like they are going to be champagne colored and I want to keep them if they are females.
> They were born on the March the 8th.


 From day 1
Pm me if you want some pics



kaotikjezta said:


> He hasn't got any discharge yet but his breathing gets pretty bad. He's on tetracycline but it doesn't seem to do much.


 Get him on Baytril and Doxycillin together on a 2 week course, according to most reports thats the best treatment


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 5, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> From day 1
> 
> Get him on Baytril and Doxycillin together on a 2 week course, according to most reports thats the best treatment


 Do I get that from the vet, because it was the vet that gave me the other stuff.


----------

